# ****o



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

why







turns to ****o


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

working on it







... censor settings are a bit high

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"*** ****** *** * ***** * ******** *** *** ***** * ******* ***** * *"


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That would be one place I don't wanna see. Hot enough here already. 111 @ work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> working on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Happened to me in a pm to Irfan. Thought it was hilarious. Specially since I watch my tongue here but in real life I'm an incurably filthy-mouthed ##****@&&(!!! Ha!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Happened to me in a pm to Irfan. Thought it was hilarious. Specially since I watch my tongue here but in real life I'm an incurably filthy-mouthed ##****@&&(!!! Ha!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

****


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The issue was a bug in the lastest version of the site code. I uploaded a patch yesterday, so everything should be good now.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

What is the word?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> What is the word?


Haven`t you heard?

*BIRD,BIRD,BIRD. BIRD IS THE WORD*


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was thinking of that just as I posted it! I knew someone would come along and do that!!!


----------

